# Spreader/Coffee grounds



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi guys, I am new to this, but I'm wondering if anyone knows if there are any spreaders that would effectively broadcast coffee grounds. I am thinking of topdressing grounds as an organic fertilizer. I have been using them on my garden for years and with a 2.1 - 0.3 - 0.3 seems like they would be good for the lawn.

If they can be spread efficiently.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Why wouldn't you just dry them sufficiently and use a broadcast spreader?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I get the used coffee grounds from starbucks and just hand toss them around by hand.

If I have some coffee beans that go stale, I just toss them in the yard too. Along with expired milk and some molasses.

Yes, the neighbors think I'm crazy.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> I get the used coffee grounds from starbucks and just hand toss them around by hand.
> 
> If I have some coffee beans that go stale, I just toss them in the yard too. Along with expired milk and some molasses.
> 
> Yes, the neighbors think I'm crazy.


You just walk in and ask for their used grounds?


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

No...Starbucks doesn't give away coffee grounds. These also are not the droids you are looking for either.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They do give away their *used* coffee grounds. The one closer to me it is in a basket with the used coffee in ready to pick bags. There is a sign that says: "for the garden".

https://news.starbucks.com/news/starbucks-coffee-grounds-for-the-garden


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I've dropped off a 5 gallon bucket at my Starbucks and they fill it to the top within 48 hours. I go home and have a blast throwing down coffee grounds all over the place. The entire yard smells good between coffee and the shampoo I apply to loosen the soil.


----------



## Mike1Bravo (Oct 11, 2018)

Is this really a thing? I'm a newb and this just seems hilarious/awesome!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mike1Bravo said:


> Is this really a thing? I'm a newb and this just seems hilarious/awesome!


Starbucks Grounds for Gardeners


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mike1Bravo said:


> Is this really a thing?


Haha, reminds me of the old joke about spreading cigar ash -



> It's like spreading UCG [used coffee grounds], but for men.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> I get the used coffee grounds from starbucks and just hand toss them around by hand.
> 
> If I have some coffee beans that go stale, I just toss them in the yard too. Along with expired milk and some molasses.
> 
> Yes, the neighbors think I'm crazy.


And all of this does what for you? I bought cheap baby shampoo and have been saving my coffee grounds because I heard a rumor... Will this really help or do anything ??


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Like ctrav, I'm curious where UCG falls on the scale of importance; the value of time versus returns.

I'd hazard a guess it's way down near the bottom. If so, do everything else first.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

@g-man I was kidding. They do give away their grounds...not every one of them though. I look at it as "free" organic matter for the soil and supposedly worms love them. When we were building this house my (soon to be)neighbors thought I was crazy. I passed 4 or 5 Starbucks on my commute. I stopped at least two each day and picked up maybe 30 lbs at each for maybe six months. I have probably a 1/4 to 1/2 inch over my whole front area, not as much on the back. I brought in compost and laid it over the top and used it for leveling. I stopped picking them up once we moved in. I should start again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Used coffee grounds provide a source of organic matter. With it you are feeding the microbes in the soil, which help breaking down clippings. It also provides some nutrients.

Why do this? If your soil lacks organic matter, then every bit helps.

Lastly, it is free! The one by my house is near a highway and it is always busy. I could easy grab 40-50lbs.

I like using organics. Other items I use: cracked corn, alfalfa, corn meal, milk, coffee, plain Cheerios, dry dog food, etc.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Why wouldn't you just dry them sufficiently and use a broadcast spreader?


That is my question, does anyone know if a spreader would work? My field is way too big to spread by hand.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Like ctrav, I'm curious where UCG falls on the scale of importance; the value of time versus returns.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess it's way down near the bottom. If so, do everything else first.


I"ve been using coffee grounds for years in the garden. I'm exploring all organic alternatives when it comes to the lawn.

I can get truck loads of it at my local Starbucks.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA5K5r_VXLs[/media]


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I get the used coffee grounds from starbucks and just hand toss them around by hand.
> ...


The one close to me lets me dumpster dive. It's not in a dumpster though, it's in a bin. I can get 10 gallons (64 lbs) at a time easy.

Here are some numbers on the NPK content.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA5K5r_VXLs[/media]


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

JP900++ said:


> They do give away their grounds...not every one of them though.


I inquired about used grounds at my local Starbucks and the lady said every location gives them away. First come first serve. How much they have depends on how busy the day has been. She suggested they had given away probably a few gallons the day I was there. It went to a single person at 9AM.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Just scored 15 gallons


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

g-man said:


> Used coffee grounds provide a source of organic matter. With it you are feeding the microbes in the soil, which help breaking down clippings. It also provides some nutrients.
> 
> Why do this? If your soil lacks organic matter, then every bit helps.
> 
> ...


I have a large field, hand spreading is not an option. Do you think a Lesco spreader would work?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I wonder if I could run those grounds through my coffee maker one more time then spread them in the lawn.

Just trying to save a buck.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The Starbucks used ground comes from their espresso machines. It is compacted into pucks inside the machine at around 3in diameter and 1.5in thick. These will need to be broken down to feed thru a spreader.

I've never tried this, but dumping their bag into a wheel barrow to dry and to break it down with a shovel might make it feed thru a spreader.

Another source to check for organic matter is your local government. Here in Indy the local county gives free compost from the leaf pick up in the fall.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for you opinion. I think I will try to do the spreader, but I am going to have buy one as I haven't yet. Hopefully it works. I've been using grounds on my garden for a few years so I am confident in processing it correctly.

I am getting about 50 yards of horse compost a year for free but oddly it is testing very low in nitrogen, so I am hoping that the coffee grounds can make up the slack.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Is it a waste to spread coffee grinds this time of year? I was thinking of going to Starbucks but I think I microherd would be slowing down now?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Waste? It is not unless you have a slope (run off). It will stay there until next spring. But like everything, don't over do it applying all winter long.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Is it a waste to spread coffee grinds this time of year? I was thinking of going to Starbucks but I think I microherd would be slowing down now?


I do know that coffee grounds are slow release, so I do plan on doing it over the winter


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Reviving a very old thread.
I have have been collecting grounds from a local coffee shop and putting them in my compost, but the ratio of grounds is growing a little high for my liking. I am going to try drying them and spreading them in a broadcast spreader. Did anyone have any luck with this tactic?


----------



## KevinTNLawn (Apr 27, 2021)

Love this. I would love to know if any of you are seeing notable change in soil. I have been spreading for a few weeks and am hoping long term it will improve my clay soil. my KBG is doing ok but I know it struggles in the summer with shallow roots due to the compact nature of the clay. I am also composting a good bit with the fall leaves. to the original post, I have found that even the dry really fine grounds dont fall through your normal spreader very well. might be its clumping nature, I am not sure. I know my yard has a good amount of worms in it so hopefully the coffee grounds keep them happy and working the clay.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

This is what i posted

Coffee Grounds for Fertiliser


----------

